# my good news



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

Just wanted to share my news with you Sunday afternoon I had a phone call offering me a place at uk's strongest man I'm over the fookin moon this was my long term goal when I first started strongman and I've achieved it in only 3 years


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Awesome work mate! When is it?

Whats your best event?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Excellent result, mate. A big chance to make an impression. Best of luck to you.


----------



## koicarp (Oct 23, 2010)

well done m8 what a result good luck


----------



## UKBenC (May 23, 2011)

Well done mate!


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

It's 26th 27th 28th august my best event is the stones which is on the last day so if I'm lucky enough to get that far i can show my real potential


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Congratulations man :thumbup1:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

great news, good luck with it


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

well done, bet you were bouncing when you found out haha good luck


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

well done congrats


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Well done mate........ wish you all the best.


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Well done!


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

brilliant news mate-get watching the old Jon Pall Sigmarson vids for extra oomph-will be looking out for you on sky


----------



## treecreeper (Nov 12, 2010)

well done mate  where will the comp be held? and good luck to you


----------



## Flynnie_Guns (May 27, 2005)

Well done you should be well proud of your self, good luck.


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

AWESOME BRO


----------



## oj0 (Apr 11, 2011)

Congrats mate, and good luck for the event itself!


----------



## nelly1972 (Jun 15, 2010)

Spot on Si, has someone pulled out injured? Did you do the qualifier at barnard castle..


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Well done


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

that is awesome!!

best of luck mate!


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Congrats what channel will this be on?


----------



## helloraj (Jun 16, 2011)

well done, good luck


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

No I qualified through Wales strongest man an yeah I got in because Martin Jones pulled out, I'm not sure why he pulled out tho I was only 1.5 points behind him


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

siovrhyl said:


> Just wanted to share my news with you Sunday afternoon I had a phone call offering me a place at uk's strongest man I'm over the fookin moon this was my long term goal when I first started strongman and I've achieved it in only 3 years


cant believe i've only just seen this!

well done man, looking forward to watching that, will be keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

Not sure what channel it will be on yet it was on bravo last year but that has closed down an they've been showing strongman on challenge tv so maybe that hopefully they can get it back on peasant tv this year


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Great news mate in 3 years that is awesome!!


----------



## fitmuscled (Jun 3, 2011)

Well done


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

great news good luck


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

siovrhyl said:


> Just wanted to share my news with you Sunday afternoon I had a phone call offering me a place at uk's strongest man I'm over the fookin moon this was my long term goal when I first started strongman and I've achieved it in only 3 years


CONGRATULATIONS :thumb:

Rep


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

well done m8t hope all gose well


----------



## silver-nitrate (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice one well done


----------



## nelly1972 (Jun 15, 2010)

Well done for getting through, the finals are going to be on challenge tv..Only had 9 lads at the Scottish qualifier last week as a lot of the lads out due to injury, the lad that won also got a Scottish record with the axle at 160kg..


----------

